# V Bars vs. One side bar to balance the bow



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the v bar myself, I have tried just a side kicker but I prefer to have even back weight........


Its something you gotta experiment..


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Great thread, as I'm curious about this myself.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

*V-Bars all the way.*

There are a lot of great stabilizer systems, but I prefer AEP's set up because it is so versatile to fine tune to my preference. I prefer a heavy target bow so I use V-Bars for the extra weight.​I don't balance my bow at the static position either. I balance it by the way it holds for me at full draw. I've found that a steady bow for me falls slightly forward when it's at the static position in my hand. The more versatile your set-up is the more you can experiment with what feels right in your hands.​I've seen some home made set-ups that required a lot of thought and effort and they appeared to work great.​


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I like vbars to get the weight out of the front of the bow and I liike quite a bit of mass weight.......


my bow doesn't spring forward as much as some but it holds better on the target for me...........


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

I also like vbars vs just one side. I like the extra weight and it just feels like a better balance to me.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i like just an offset bar


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

OK, I use AEP. I had 12" V bars on with 4 weights on 1 side and 1 on the other side. It balanced static. It seemed to balance in my hand also. Tonight I tried 1 offset bar. 12" with 4 weights. I was able to bring in closer to the string to get it to balance. I need the 12" to get the back weight so it doesn't fall forward. I can't tell much difference shooting it. I shoot 3D and was trying to lighten the bow up some. It weighs about 7.5lbs. I now took some weight off. I will weigh it again.

Anybody notice similar results?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i shoot a 36in aep woth an 8in offset bar with 4 weights i like this more then the v bars it just feels better to me


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I really think it depends on what is on the "sight" side of your bow! I have a CopperJohn Evo2 that is mounted on an ArcheryTech 4th axis mount that weigh quite a bit! So, while I was using a full v-bar set-up, once I mounted the 4th axis set-up, I had to go to a left side, single v-bar! Mine rolls forward a bit as well.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*depends*

right now i use just the side-kicker.I have a axcel 3000 sight[not real heavy]with a super D scope,so i use the side-kicker to counter the weight of the sight.If you like more mass weight,you can go with the complete v-bar set-up,but use more weight on the opposite side of your sight.Just something to consider.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

I also have the Axcel sight and a classic scope. I currently use the 9" bar which puts alot of weight out front. I have a 24" front bar. Sounds like it is all personall prefrence. It does not seem like there is much difference to me. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Agreed, I think it's personal prefference.....:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

It is A: apersonal preferance and B: depends on how a given bow is set up.

Me I shoot a full V bar for field and FITA for the mass weight they provide. This helps hold a bit better in windy conditions. Also because for these venues I use a smaller lighter sight housing and lens. This lighter sight set up causes to much weight on the left side of my bow and it cants to the left at full draw. Instead of taking weight out of the side bar, I add another bar for these venues to help hold a bit steadier in the wind. Indoor is whatever balances the bow for me at full draw, although I tend to lean towards a single bar and adjust the weight and angle to balance the bow at full draw. I use a single bar for a bit less overall mass weight for indoors as my bow is pleanty heavy without V bars and I am not trying to lessen the effects of wind. Most 3D shoots I attend are in brushy areas and require less mass weight as well and again tend to gravitate to a single side bar..


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

If you ask me?....as long as you counter balance the weight from the sight side of your bow and counter balance for your stabilizer your good to good as long as you dont over weight the bow beyond you ability to steady up, 

It works for me anyway.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

SANDBAGGER said:


> Agreed, I think it's personal prefference.....:darkbeer:


I second that...bout like a good woman! lol


----------

